# New Friends with Kids



## Whitedove (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello
I am a mother with 2 girls aged 3 & 10 months, Looking for some friends.


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

i have a LO 4 y.o


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What is an LO ? 

I am thinking maybe it means little one ??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What does LO stand for? 

Nothing that I think it is


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

yes, it is my Little One. . DD, dear daughter, DS Dear Son, DH dear Husbandm n so on


----------



## udifi (Jan 29, 2010)

hi every one! im new here )) i also wonna make some friends! i am a home staying mom with two girls 2,5 y.o. and 10 months... )))
bored to death without friends ))


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Whitedove, have not heard from you today, did u read my pm to you? hope it helped. 
Hello Udifi, Welcome to forum. So you in Sharjah? How long you in UAE? Im 8 years, live in Dubai, have a daughter, 4y.o.


----------



## udifi (Jan 29, 2010)

im here since 1992 i used to study at school here but then in 2000 traveled to Russia to university and when i came back in 2006 all friends scattered around the world (((


----------



## AbbyS (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Whitedove,

I also have a 3 yr old son, and I haven't met many people here yet. Looking to meet people, where abouts do you live? Maybe we could get together sometime with the kids, what state are you from?


----------



## udifi (Jan 29, 2010)

hey *Jynxgir*l what about u? do you have any kids?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh no, most deffinatly not. 

All my women friend from back home do not seem to have time for 'me' hobbies anymore... Everyone is raising kids. But I have never had too many women friends in general. I have specific hobbies that are mostly men orientated. I like golfing, motorcycles-not on the back, and reefing (marine tanks - its an addiction) and picking up scuba diving (snorkeling is good too  LOL). My 'women' friendly hobby from back home that I do pick up a few female friends from is dog rescue - specifically saint bernards. 

I am always hopeful... Its always fun to find other women who do the stuff one enjoys. My off days are Sun, Mon, And Tues so someone with kids who go to school and they don't work could sneak away while their kids are at school


----------



## Whitedove (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Chunkykitty,
Yes It's helpful, I will try them out...
Thanks


----------



## Whitedove (Sep 10, 2009)

HeY Abby,
sure why not, we came from California how about you?


----------



## AbbyS (Jan 9, 2010)

Whitedove said:


> HeY Abby,
> sure why not, we came from California how about you?


We are from Minnesota, so I'm loving the warm weather this time of year!


----------



## udifi (Jan 29, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I like golfing, motorcycles-not on the back, and reefing (marine tanks - its an addiction) and picking up scuba diving (snorkeling is good too  LOL).


wow that's so nice!! i had a motorbike back in Russia but was never enough strong to learn to ride it (( didn't have much time too )) my husband is really good at it though! he promised to teach me once the kids will grow a little )) 

tell me is it hard for a women to learn?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

udifi said:


> wow that's so nice!! i had a motorbike back in Russia but was never enough strong to learn to ride it (( didn't have much time too )) my husband is really good at it though! he promised to teach me once the kids will grow a little ))
> 
> tell me is it hard for a women to learn?


Why would anything be any harder for a woman to learn than for a man?? :confused2:

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Why would anything be any harder for a woman to learn than for a man?? :confused2:
> 
> -


I guess when you get told enough that you cant do somthing because you are a women you tend to start believing it. Thats sad.


----------



## udifi (Jan 29, 2010)

Well not really )) i was only encouraged by everyone but found it fisicaly hard as i was not strong enough to even hold the bike ))


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Many a women thinks she isnt able to do alot of things.  It is a sad state of affairs. Holding the bike? Its not much different then a bicycle that its mainly just balancing. 

My normal daily bike of the past 8 years is an R6 that weighs 330lbs, ?? in kg and I am feeling lazy and dont want to go convert. I am not a tiny girl but would imagine most anyone can pick it up when its over. Its been over a few times


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Many a women thinks she isnt able to do alot of things.  It is a sad state of affairs. Holding the bike? Its not much different then a bicycle that its mainly just balancing.
> 
> My normal daily bike of the past 8 years is an R6 that weighs 330lbs, ?? in kg and I am feeling lazy and dont want to go convert. I am not a tiny girl but would imagine most anyone can pick it up when its over. Its been over a few times


Maybe the bike should couldnt handle was a Harley Fat Boy. That would be a hell of a bike for a women to lift...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have rode a chopped out honda vtx 1800 with a 330 back tire... over 1000lbs. No problems. A fat boy really isnt that big of a bike and are quite easy to ride. 

Don't ever listen to the hype... women can do about anything if we put our mind to it!


----------



## Whitedove (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow My thread was really deviated into sth???


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry  

:focus:


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

udifi said:


> im here since 1992 i used to study at school here but then in 2000 traveled to Russia to university and when i came back in 2006 all friends scattered around the world (((


I have a daughter of 16 months )))) so far hardly managed to find any RUS families with kids ((( maybe you are the one? ))))


----------



## udifi (Jan 29, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I have a daughter of 16 months )))) so far hardly managed to find any RUS families with kids ((( maybe you are the one? ))))


hay with pleasure!!! i have NO friends from RUS here at all!!! that would be so great!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

I think Dubai is missing "parents club", anybody interested to create one with me?


----------



## udifi (Jan 29, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I think Dubai is missing "parents club", anybody interested to create one with me?


not a bad idea )))


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Im quite surprised girls that you have not meat Russian families here. there are plenty of us. if u do tend to look for a Russian community try xxxxxxxxx i hope ELPHABA will not ban me for posting web address. I have a 4 year old child and i live in the Gren Community, wana have a playdate with us, pm me.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

chunkykitty said:


> Im quite surprised girls that you have not meat Russian families here. there are plenty of us. if u do tend to look for a Russian community try xxxxxxxxxx i hope ELPHABA will not ban me for posting web address. I have a 4 year old child and i live in the Gren Community, wana have a playdate with us, pm me.


It takes a lot more than that to be banned!!  Not speaking the language (or reading your back to front alphabet!!) I have no idea what the link is. What's the website please?


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

ok will try again this way xxxxxxx


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you Elphaba. xxx


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

chunkykitty said:


> Thank you Elphaba. xxx


I see the site includes a forum, but as it's in Russain I am unsure as to whether that counts as a _competing forum_ per the rules of this site. I have asked the site owner to decide on the matter. Hope you understand. 

-


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

they did have button for english


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

chunkykitty said:


> they did have button for english


I have just been reading that, so I think it will have to go... 

-


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

You r so right Elphaba, they do have forum and its all in russian , oh well i have to talk to guys about it.


----------

